# Need help with buying a Sous Vide Cooker



## richard cameron (Mar 30, 2017)

Has anyone have any information on the Hamilton Beach Professional Sous Vide and 6 Quart Slow Cooker?  The Target that I work at has them on clearance for 50% off right now.  I have thought about trying Sous Vide cooking and this looks like my chance to get in the game at a good price.  Any input pro or con would be appreciated.

[endif]


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 31, 2017)

I looked at it on the Target website & the only thing I would question is the accuracy of the temp controller, & the size of the cooking area.

With the immersion circulators you are able to put them in any size pot with up to 5 gallons of water in it. 

And most brands are accurate to under 1 degree.

I'm not sure you wouldn't just be getting an expensive crock pot.

Al


----------



## xray (Mar 31, 2017)

My biggest concern would be the space of the oven chamber and the size of the unit. I didn't realize that SV immersion circulators existed until Al's first SV post.

I would've never bought the Hamilton beach unit due to trying to find another place to store it...not to mention my wife would kill me. Now the SV immersion circulator, I could store in a kitchen drawer.

As far as performance, water heated to temperature is the same whether it's in a pot, cooler, on your stove, on your furnace etc etc...I would assume the HB unit is a better insulator than a pot or plastic container.

It's not my call on how to spend your money but if you're comfortable with the space and 50% price...I'd say go for it if you're unsure of SV cooking.  

I'm not sure of your final price with your discount but my SV pod was $99, some are more some are less.  If it's only a few dollars more the immersion circulator will give you more portability and flexibility...and like Al mentioned, they're pretty darn accurate.


----------



## richard cameron (Mar 31, 2017)

Thanks Al and thanks Xray for your input.  You both bring up valid points.  At this time I think I will pass on buying the HB.  Sometimes a good deal at Target isn’t too good to pass up.


----------



## dls1 (Mar 31, 2017)

Richard Cameron said:


> Thanks Al and thanks Xray for your input.  You both bring up valid points.  At this time I think I will pass on buying the HB.  Sometimes a good deal at Target isn’t too good to pass up.


Richard,

My wife told me she saw this HB unit a week ago at the local Target on clearance for $44.98. She didn't buy it as we've had an Anova circulator for 3+ years, and are happy with it. Also, we've never had a slow cooker, or felt a need for one.

Her only comment was that the capacity seemed awfully small and suitable for not much more than a couple steaks. She also commented about taking up more counter top space for something with limited capabilities.


----------



## biteme7951 (Mar 31, 2017)

I like the versatility of the Annova stick type circulator. I've clamped it to a small stockpot, large stockpot, small and large coolers depending on amount of food and length of cook. Watch for sales that come up regularly and sign up on there website where they post specials also.

Barry.


----------



## lemans (Apr 2, 2017)

I have a Gourmia that I bought from Amazon for $79.00. Works with any tall pot.. I like it. But now that I have some experience, I would buy a pod that can sit on the bottom of the pot .. do your homework. Anova seems to be the one..


----------



## cheftjh57 (Apr 2, 2017)

I Have 4 Anova circulators. Two of the Original Anova One, and 2 bluetooth versions, have used the heck out of them with no issues.

Chef Steps has Joule, https://www.chefsteps.com/joule   which is really interesting with a magnet base, the app looks awesome for  first timers in sous vide.

Let me put it this way, if Anova had the Joule app it would be a Rolls Royce.


----------



## shyzabrau (Apr 3, 2017)

Cheftjh57 said:


> I Have 4 Anova circulators. Two of the Original Anova One, and 2 bluetooth versions, have used the heck out of them with no issues.
> 
> Chef Steps has Joule, https://www.chefsteps.com/joule   which is really interesting with a magnet base, the app looks awesome for  first timers in sous vide.
> 
> Let me put it this way, if Anova had the Joule app it would be a Rolls Royce.


I just purchased the Joule (will arrive on Wednesday) for two primary reasons:

(1) Size - at only 11" long and 1.85" in diameter, it is much more compact than any other circulator that I've seen on the market, despite 1100 watts!

(2) Water depth - because of the different type of design, it only requires a minimum water depth of 1.5". I guess that would be a good depth for eggs, but more importantly, you only need to use as much water as you need, which will minimize the power used.

It also has a magnetic base, so if you have the appropriate pans/vessels, you don't have to clip it.


----------



## bigfoot21075 (Apr 4, 2017)

What does that make the Polyscience? A Lear?


----------



## shyzabrau (Apr 4, 2017)

Bigfoot21075 said:


> What does that make the Polyscience? A Lear?


Dang. They're massive (and pricey as heck!)


----------



## goliath (Apr 5, 2017)

IMG_20170404_160142.jpg



__ goliath
__ Apr 5, 2017






Anova !!!!
i have a couple of them and ya cant go wrong...

HAPPY SWIMMING

Goliath


----------



## travisty (Apr 6, 2017)

I would for sure recommend going with the "wand" type appliance rather than a full bath appliance. 6 quarts isn't that big, so you would have a hard time doing a lot of things in there. Personally I think the best one on the market right now is the Joule. I personally have an Anova and a Nutirichef, both of which are great, and work about the same, but the Joule is much smaller, and has the best reviews of the major ones. Their app is also much better, and has better options and recipes. Even when I use my anova which has an app, I just use the Joule app to get my information first.


----------

